# Ultimate Toon Force VS. Anime/Manga/Comic Verses



## Seyta (May 30, 2009)

So considering Bastard!! got wasted in the last thread I made like this, let's just see how far American Cartoon Creations can go when put up against the Anime/Manga Universes...

*The Cartoon Team*

-Spongebob _(Spongebob)_
-Patrick _(Spongebob)_
-Mr Krabs _(Spongebob)_

-Popeye _(Popeye)_

-Wile E. Coyote _(Looney Toons)_

-Courage _(Courage the Cowardly Dog)_

-Ed, Double-D, and Eddy _(Ed Ed'n Eddy)_
-Sarah _(Ed Ed'n Eddy)_
-Rolf _(Ed Ed'n Eddy)_
-The Kanker Sisters _(Ed Ed'n Eddy)_
-Johnny _(Ed Ed'n Eddy)_

-Grim Reaper _(The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)_
-Billy and Mandy _(The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)_
-FredFredBurger _(The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)_
-Eris _(The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)_

-Cosmo, Wanda, and Poof _(The Fairly Oddparents)_
-Jorgen Von Strangle _(The Fairly Oddparents)_
-Timmy and Crocker_(The Fairly Oddparents)_

-Bender _(Futurama)_

*The Gauntlet*

1-Naruto
2-Bleach
3-D Gray Man
4-Hunter X Hunter
5-One Piece
6-Negima
7-GetBackers
8-Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure
9-Bastard!!
10-TTGL
11-Saint Seiya
12-Slayers
13-Digimon
14-Tenchi Muyo!

15-Marvel-Verses
16-DC-Verses

17-A Combination of All of the Above

If they manage to get past 17...Toon VS. Toon

18-Megas XLR+ FLCL + Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo Verses


*Scenario 1:*
-All Toons are In Character
-All Universes facing the Toons are bloodlusted

*Scenario 2:*
-Toons are bloodlusted
-All Universes facing the Toons are bloodlusted
-Double-D has 12 hours of prep time
-Ed has a monster suit and a pebble in his shoe
-Eddy is promised 1000 jawbreakers to wreck the enemy Verse
-The Enemy Verse has stolen Plank from Johnny
-The Enemy Verse is holding Muriel Hostage
-The Roadrunner is hiding somewhere within the Enemy Verse
-Popeye has unlimited Spinach
-Bender is allowed to use any underhanded method he can come up with

Can the toons beat the Best that fiction has to offer?


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Squirrel Girl. And KIA with the tactigon.


----------



## Zetta (May 30, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Popeye has unlimited spinach





Seyta said:


> Popeye has *unlimited spinach*





Seyta said:


> *unlimited spinach*





Seyta said:


> *unlimited spinach*




Oh my god.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Seyta said:


> *Scenario 2:*
> -*Ed has a monster suit and a pebble in his shoe*
> -*The Enemy Verse has stolen Plank from Johnny*
> -*The Enemy Verse is holding Muriel Hostage*
> -*Popeye has unlimited Spinach*




Dear lord in Heaven, what have you done!


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 30, 2009)

Wow. Unlimited spinach, prep time for double-d, plank stolen from Johnny. I can't begin to imagine the shit that's going to happen.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

KIA has an anti toonforce weapon.


----------



## Xaosin (May 30, 2009)

If there were a way to combine rape, facepalm, and squirrel g- err god.

It wouldn't even describe this match.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Toon Force on one side. . . and Squirrel Girl on the other?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*YOU'VE KILLED US ALL*


----------



## Endless Mike (May 30, 2009)

Tenchiverse has their own toonforce counter, in the form of Mihoshi


----------



## Glued (May 31, 2009)

Anime has its own toon force.


----------



## Genyosai (May 31, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Tenchiverse has their own toonforce counter, in the form of Mihoshi




What, there are universes where the author was that aware of "toon-force" they gave their characters a counter to it? Mindblowing if true.


----------



## Fawful (May 31, 2009)

Popeye has unlimited spinach and Ed has a monster suit and a pebble in his shoe? They can take this alone.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

Excuse me while I repeat myself



KIA has anti toon force weapon.
Teh end.


----------



## Kameil (May 31, 2009)

Mandy cracks a smile.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

scarlet witch uncracks it.


----------



## Kameil (May 31, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## NemeBro (May 31, 2009)

Jorgan Von Strangle can destroy a universe while protecting himself with a desk.


----------



## Fawful (May 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Excuse me while I repeat myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one beats Popeye with spinach. No one.


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2009)

Squirrel Girl always wins. 

Or is she restricted by OBD rules? :ho


----------



## Fawful (May 31, 2009)

Read my above post.


----------



## Seyta (May 31, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Squirrel Girl always wins.
> 
> Or is she restricted by OBD rules? :ho



Actually... a lot of people I put on the lists tend to "always win"

How that would work out I really don't know...


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 1, 2009)

^The Omniverse implode


----------



## Ace0019 (Jun 1, 2009)

Popeye gives Spinach to every member of his team and they rape


----------



## Omnirix (Jun 1, 2009)

Popeye solos. UNLIMITED SPINACH FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 1, 2009)

Popeye wouldn't hit a girl


----------



## SYSC (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Popeye wouldn't hit a girl



Bender uses a hypnotoad to mind control Popeye into KOing her  and Courage will do anything for muriel.......ANYTHING. So toonforce wins


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't some of the other anime verses have a toon force charater? (ex. pain?) I know it won't change the out come just wanted to know.......


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 2, 2010)

Comic have plenty of feats to top Toon force. Impossible Man is marvel's version of ultimate Toon force almost destroyed the omniverse from creating a duplicte 616 earth i believe along with 4th wall powers talking with writers and changing stories...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ed in his monster suit with a pebble in a shoe and Popeye has unlimited spinach?

why don't we put some of them in a ball pit with Ed while your at it 

heres the outcome 


in seriousnes the BoboXLRFLCL team should hold it's own for a long time along with any other verse that has godly reality warping


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 2, 2010)

You do realize this is a necro thread


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> You do realize this is a necro thread



oh lol im to lazy to notice


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 2, 2010)

What the heck was this necro'd for?

That being said, I'm locking this.


----------

